# Huevos Rancheros



## Cheryl J (Aug 24, 2014)

Powerplant's pic of Huevos Rancheros in yesterday's dinner thread really got my taste buds a'going, so much so that I just had to make it for a late breakfast this morning. Deelish!  It's definitely going to be in the meal rotation from now on.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2014)

What? You're just going to give us this great-looking photo and no recipe???


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry!  Easy peasy, just a lightly fried corn tortilla with refried beans and homemade salsa, and a sunny side up egg. I basted the egg yolk with a little hot water from the frying pan to get that lightly cooked membrane thingy on top, but with the yolk still nice and runny - and almost over did it.   Sprinkled with fresh cilantro and queso fresco.  I would have put a little sour cream on the refried beans, but I forgot.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum!  It just occurred to me - DH doesn't like eggs, so I can give him extra refried beans!


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Powerplant's pic of Huevos Rancheros in yesterday's dinner thread really got my taste buds a'going, so much so that I just had to make it for a late breakfast this morning. Deelish!  It's definitely going to be in the meal rotation from now on.



Glad I could inspire you! Your photo shows how good your breakfast was.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my that looks good!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Sorry!  Easy peasy, just a lightly fried corn tortilla with refried beans and homemade salsa, and a sunny side up egg. I basted the egg yolk with a little hot water from the frying pan to get that lightly cooked membrane thingy on top, but with the yolk still nice and runny - and almost over did it.   Sprinkled with fresh cilantro and queso fresco.  I would have put a little sour cream on the refried beans, but I forgot.


That does sound easy.

I never use water when I'm frying a sunny side up egg. I just put a lid on the pan and the steam from the egg is enough to cook the part of the white that is on top of the yoke.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

mmmmmm " lightly cooked membrane thingy" . 

j/k

your 'splainin' and pp-ohs huevos rancheros picture makes me drool.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2014)

buckytom said:


> mmmmmm *" lightly cooked membrane thingy" . *
> 
> j/k
> 
> your 'splainin' and pp-ohs huevos rancheros picture makes me drool.


 
 I could've probably worded a better description.  LOL....but that 'splainin made sense at the time.  LOL   Thanks, bucky.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 25, 2014)

Great yummy looking picture Cheryl !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2014)

That looks soooo good!  Nice, Cheryl and PPO!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 25, 2014)

I put in about a tablespoon of water after I slide the egg in the pan then cover with foil or a top to get the "cooked" membrane effect.  The eggs I use don't have enough liquid in them to do like Taxi does.  It's the only way I can keep from breaking the egg yolks consistently.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 25, 2014)

That looks scrumptious!  My Mexican-flavor-loving wife would go nuts over this dish.  I'm going to surprise her this weekend.  Thanks for the great offering.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!   chiklitmanfan, I hope your wife loves it.  I'm going to make another one today with the leftover refried beans and salsa.  

medtran, I do both ways with the eggs too....sometimes just a little water to baste the yolk, and other times I'll just cover them.  Hard to see how they're doing with the lid on though, even though I use a glass lid.


----------

